# Fighter Factory



## fighterfactory (Dec 2, 2004)

8) Hi,
The Fighter Factory has moved to a new web. We are now located at www.fighterfactory.net. We're updating the photos too!


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 2, 2004)

Search me mate, I guess you'll have to click on the link and find out!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 2, 2004)

An aircraft restoration company...


You don't need to post 7 times to get your idea out, unless you're Hot Space...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2004)

Ah they're all gone...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 4, 2004)

What's all gone?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 4, 2004)

My memory


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2004)

how did you remember his question long enough to answer it then??


----------



## rebel8303 (Dec 4, 2004)

It wasn't gone till then... I don't think he will ever anwer back...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> how did you remember his question long enough to answer it then??



Not until wednesday, my gerbil requires my services


----------



## rebel8303 (Dec 5, 2004)

well he did it! he answered!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2004)

To the untrained eye I answed, to the uneducated eye I spammed


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 5, 2004)

that's gotta be one of the classic quotes...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2004)

Why thankee 

HS needs to verify it though


----------

